# transducer has a 'button'



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I bought a Humminbird 176i yesterday. It has a lil button/bump on the bottom of the transducer, silver in color. This will prevent transducer from lying flush on the yak hull. How much will this affect its' performance. Havent read the literature yet, .....any ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

You don't want any open space or air bubbles between the bottom of the transducer and the water. You can use a liberal layer of flexible silicone caulking to fill the gap and it will also help hold the transducer in place. 

On my kayak I made a small bracket that kind of looks like a top hat with an open top. It's made out of a 3" long section of 2" PVC pipe and the bottom is a 4" circle made of Starboard with a 2 1/4" circular hole in the center. The two pieces are glued together and then glued to the hull. The transducer sits inside the 2" PVC and is pushed into a layer of flexible silicone caulk.


----------



## BRAD10281 (May 2, 2006)

Finlander, let us know how you like the fishfinder. I would like to get a fishfinder/gps combo but also wanted down imaging. There doesn't seem to be an affordable unit with down imaging and gps though.

Zofchak, Do you mind if I ask where you get your starboard from?


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

BRAD10281 said:


> .
> 
> Zofchak, Do you mind if I ask where you get your starboard from?



Normally on Ebay. Seller "scrapplastic" has odd sized pieces of it and is pretty affordable. For the bigger sections I buy it from Ebay seller "Acesany". 

Another option would be to use plywood or buy a cheap cutting board (Basically the same material).


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Anyone ever try to remove it from the silicon afterwards? Changed their
mind and wanted to move it outside the yak?


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

finlander said:


> Anyone ever try to remove it from the silicon afterwards? Changed their
> mind and wanted to move it outside the yak?



I remove mine every Fall as I use the same transducer for ice fishing. The silicone comes off cleanly without a problem. Just make sure it's the flexible type! The bracket I actually glued down semi permanently with some marine adhesive.


----------

